

HotCocoa API in MacRuby - sdp
http://rubyconf2008.confreaks.com/os-x-application-development-with-hotcocoa.html

======
apinstein
1\. Glad to see improvements in the Cocoa-Ruby bindings. 2\. It is not a Good
Thing™ to be able to avoid using Interface Builder! IB is awesome and amazing
and reduces code. IB gives you leverage. It lets you do GUI setup via a (wait
for it) GUI! It then saves this GUI configuration as a nib file which is
_identical_ to if you had hand-coded all of that stuff.

Trust me, I am a CLI freak. I still code in vim and only use IDE's to debug.
But purposefully not using one of the best things about Cocoa is just odd to
me.

------
tptacek
This doesn't seem like a win to me. Interface Builder is not something I want
to avoid when building Cocoa apps; it's more like the reason I'd want to build
a Cocoa app, rather than a wx or Swing app.

